
Unexpected Hanging Paradox - dloss
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unexpected_hanging_paradox
======
sixhobbits
I studied philosophy for several years and love paradoxes. So much time is
wasted debating stuff like this though which is just people arguing about
ambiguity and is a great example of philosophical naval gazing.

~~~
tetris11
I fantasise about sending a philosophy buff back in time to ancient Rome and
setting them loose in the Greek schools. Those Roman senators will have their
children return to them with ideas so advanced and so convoluted that they
might as well be speaking another language

